# It's all about you Everyday at Camera Land



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

* It's all about you Everyday at Camera Land*

We are here to assist you everyday. We do our all to help you figure out what product is best suited for your usage. We help you interact with the manufacturer when you need to. We are a customer friendly, full service Camera and Sport Optics store.

We are your small corner store that uses the brown truck to deliver to you. When you call a person answers the phone, not some automated system you need to push buttons to finally get someone to assist you.

We try our best to give you the lowest price possible. Sometimes, if you search all over the internet, you may find a lower price but you will never find a higher level of service. It is in your best interest to call us, 516-217-1000, to discuss what you're looking for and the pricing we can offer you.

We have been a family owned and operated business since 1957. Pop always taught us that "The only difference between us and the other guy is us. Customer service is paramount" 

We are here before, during and after the sale. If you have an issue with a product from a brand we handle, whether you purchased it from us or somewhere else, we are pleased to help you out. Having been in the industry for a long time we are fairly well connected with the customer service people from the companies we represent. This helps when you have an issue as we can connect you to the right person to solve the situation.

If you need technical support we are here to assist. If we do not know the answer we will get that answer for you or put you in touch with someone that can assist you.

*We have a few dedicated sections on our Web Site:

Just Arrived * - Each day when we receive product we post it here. It stays posted in this section for 1 week so if there's something that we've been out of stock on or that has been on back order you can check here to see if it Just Arrived 

*Super Deal / Clearance Section* - This section is for product that we have brought in on a deal. Sometimes it's mfg overstock product, recently discontinued product, new open box goods, etc. A great place to take a look and save some $$$$

*Specials Section* - You'll find sale and reduced price product here as well

*Bundles Section *- In this section we have combined similar products into packages in order to save you $$$$. Riflescopes with Rings, Spotting Scopes with Tripods, Hunter starter kits of Binocular, Spotting Scope and Riflescope. Check out our Bundles Section for some amazing deals

*Enter to Win* - Every month we give away different products. Cameras, Tripods, Spotting Scopes, Binoculars, etc. It costs you nothing to enter each month and we do not share or sell the entry lists. Just our way of giving back and saying Thank You for supporting us. 

Sign up for our *Newsletter* to receive our e-mails.

Take a moment to check out all the *Services * we offer. 

Please take a look at * Our May Newsletter

Check out our new Just Arrived Section, New Daily Flash Sale as well as our Latest Flyer *

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1  *If you would like to be featured on our Instagram and Facebook account, please tag us in your photos and videos (@gr8fuldoug1) --*

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

